# German Concept Laptop



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

This thing is simply amazing!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7H0K1k54t6A


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

That's a really cool concept! Do you suppose it could run [email protected]?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Really cool, and multifunctional.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

It is a really cool concept.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm sold....


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll take two please


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Dr.G. said:


> Really cool, and multifunctional.


Print really is dead. I bet you could even swat flies with it too.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Those Germans... they make good stuff. 

Looks like from the makers of the Sham Wow. 

In all seriousness, that looks amazing. 10 Years, ago, the iPhone would seem like a crazy future device. Wouldn't be surprised to see this in 10 years or sooner.


----------



## Mac_100x (Mar 12, 2010)

That looks pretty cool! I think there are few german computer manufactures around-- Is Fujitsu supposed to be one?


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Macfury said:


> That's a really cool concept! Do you suppose it could run [email protected]?


ha


i'm kind of disappointed that in the future mankind will walk with a pickle in their bum.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

i-rui said:


> i'm kind of disappointed that in the future mankind will walk with a pickle in their bum.


That's a simulated _German_ of the future.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I've heard of a sauerkraut, but never a pickled one.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Mac_100x said:


> That looks pretty cool! I think there are few german computer manufactures around-- Is Fujitsu supposed to be one?


Siemens is German and they make the occasional laptop. I'm not sure if there are others. is BenQ German?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Adrian. said:


> ...is BenQ German?


Taiwanese.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Mac_100x said:


> That looks pretty cool! I think there are few german computer manufactures around-- Is Fujitsu supposed to be one?


Fujitsu has locations worldwide, including Germany, but they are headquartered in Toyko, Japan.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------

